# Steinfolie für den Teichrand, wer hat Erfahrungen damit?



## Regina S. (26. Jan. 2018)

Hallöchen, 
ich habe letztes Jahr nach sehr langer Zeit, eine Grundreinigung im und am Teich gemacht. Der Gärtner der vor etlichen Jahren den Teich gebaut hat, hat überall am Teichrand Kieselsteine gelegt(sicher um die Falten zu verdecken)  und den Teich auch ohne Treppen gestaltet. Damals hatte ich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon. Am liebsten möchte ich das Ganze jetzt ändern, aber ich stehe alleine davor und habe nicht die finanziellen Mittel dafür, deshalb habe ich mir überlegt „nur“ eine Steinfolie am Teichrand zu legen damit die Teichfolie vor Sonnenstrahlen geschützt ist und die Kieselsteine zu entfernen. Hat jemand denn eine Idee, welche Steinfolie gut zu verlegen und nicht ganz so teuer ist? 
LG Regina


----------



## der_odo (26. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Regina,
die Steinfolie von Oase ist ganz gut verarbeitet.
Jedoch lösen sich die Steinchen mit den Jahren ab.
Alternativ kannst du Ufermatten verwenden. Die müssen allerdings mit z.B. Inotec an die Teichfolie geklebt werden.
Auf die Ufermatten kannst du kleine Pflanzen setzen oder es bildet sich ein kleiner Algenteppich drauf, das sieht auch ganz gut aus.
Naturagart hat eine sehr gute Qualität...


----------



## Regina S. (26. Jan. 2018)

Ok, ich danke für die schnelle Antwort. .....Algenteppich ist aber doch auch nicht gut ,oder? Die möchte man doch nicht im Zeich haben. Habe gerade mal gegoogelt, dafür bräuchte ich dann sicher diese Saat für die Ufermatten, nicht? .... Als Kapilarsperre habe ich Steine, die Ufermatte sollte auch nicht mit einem Teil im Wasser und mit dem anderen aus dem Wasser liegen. Richtig? Weil sie sonst das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht. ... Vielleicht könnte ich für unter Wasser die Ufermatten nehmen und für das, was die meiste Zeit ohne Wasser ist, nehm ich dann die Steinfolie?!
Danke nochmal.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren die Steinfolie von O..e. Bisher habe ich keinen Steinverlust feststellen können. Ich laufe aber auch nicht auf der Folie rum.

LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Regina!
Ich meine mal der Christian hat sich in seiner Wortwahl etwas schlecht aus gedrückt.
Bei mir ist die Ufermatte mit allem möglichen übersät aber nicht mit "kleinen Algen", eventuell ist das ein Biofilm.
Bei mir wächst alles was sich versamen kann (ohne Sand ein reiben) , da wachsen Tuja und __ Farne genauso gut wie die normalen Teichpflanzen.
Als Empfehlung ist die Ufermatte mit Taschen und man braucht sie nicht unbedingt ankleben, es reicht ab und zu mal ein Stein in die Taschen zu legen.
Die Kappillarsperre ist auch ganz einfach, man legt die Folie auf/über die Ufermatte um und Steine rauf, senkrecht geht auch aber die Ufermatte soll damit auch gehalten werden wenn sie nicht verklebt wird.


----------



## Koi Freunde Odenwald (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Regina, als wir unseren neuen Teich gebaut haben, haben wir uns auch für Ufermatten entschieden und sind sehr zufrieden. Beim ersten Teich hatten wir auch Steinfolie und da haben sich dann ab und an kleine Steine gelockert und sind in den Teich gefallen. Sieh dir doch mal meine Bilder an da sieht man wie wir die Ufermatte mit großen Steinen festhalten so das sie nicht in den Teich fallen.Als  Kappilarsperre haben wir am ende die ufermatten in Teichfolie eingepackt und es zieht seither kein Wasser mehr.

LG Silke


----------



## der_odo (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
ja, Algen war jetzt wohl der falsche Begriff, wobei ein paar Minialgen sich wohl bilden werden, was dann eher als "Biofilm" geläufig ist.
Außerhalb habe ich auf die Matte __ Brunnenkresse gesetzt, die wuchert dann dann Rand voll, was ganz nett und natürlich aussieht. Da Brunnenkresse nur außerhab des Wassers und nur auf der feuchten Matte wächst, muss man keine Angst haben, dass es zu viel wird. An ein paar Stellen hat sich außerhalb des Wassers ein Moosteppich gebildet, gefällt mir auch recht gut.
Die Steinfolien wirken doch eher karg und man kann nichts darauf pflanzen. Die von meinem Kumpel ist nun ca. 3 Jahre alt und sieht nicht mehr ganz so schön aus...


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2018)

der_odo schrieb:


> Da __ Brunnenkresse nur außerhab des Wassers und nur auf der feuchten Matte wächst, muss man keine Angst haben, dass es zu viel wird.


Hast du mal ein Bild von deiner "Brunnenkresse".
Bei mir wuchert das Zeug in alle Richtungen. Über alle anderen Pflanzen und schwimt auch mit dicken Stengeln in den Teich.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echte_Brunnenkresse
Vielleicht kann Frank dann sagen ob es 'Brunnenkresse ist. Vielleicht ist das bei mir ja auch Schaumkraut


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2018)

Koi Freunde Odenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Regina, als wir unseren neuen Teich gebaut haben, haben wir uns auch für Ufermatten entschieden und sind sehr zufrieden. Beim ersten Teich hatten wir auch Steinfolie und da haben sich dann ab und an kleine Steine gelockert und sind in den Teich gefallen. Sieh dir doch mal meine Bilder an da sieht man wie wir die Ufermatte mit großen Steinen festhalten so das sie nicht in den Teich fallen.Als  Kappilarsperre haben wir am ende die ufermatten in Teichfolie eingepackt und es zieht seither kein Wasser mehr.
> 
> LG Silke


Hallo Silke,

Ich denke das zur schönen Mauer, Steinfolie optisch etwas schlüssiger aussehen würde.
Aber wenn du schlechte Erfahrung mit Steinfolie gemacht hast, macht es Sinn. 
Nach wieviel Jahren haben sich denn die Steinchen gelöst?

Lg

Udo


----------



## Koi Freunde Odenwald (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Udo,

leider schon nach einem Jahr, da die Folie auch der Witterung ausgesetzt ist. Natürlich kam auch die Angst dazu, die Paddler verletzten sich an der Folie verletzten. Mit der Folie hat es schon gut ausgesehen, aber die Sicherheit ging da vor.

LG Silke


----------



## Koi Freunde Odenwald (27. Jan. 2018)

hab da mal von einer anderen Sichtweisen von den Ufermatten.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2018)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Unsere Steinfolie hällt nun drei Jahre, aber nur letzte Jahr war der Winter ein kleines bisschen streng. In Köln ist halt nicht nur der Winter warm.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Regina S. (28. Jan. 2018)

Ok, super, ich bedanke mich für die vielen Antworten. Ich werde dann auch Ufermatten nehmen, könnt ihr mir da eine besondere empfehlen, oder sind die alle gleich? Allerdings muss ich eine ohne Taschen nehmen, weil mindestens 50 cm zwischen den Rand und den eigentlichen Teich ( also da, wo der Teich tiefer und die Fische sind, ist) Vielleicht hab ich das jetzt ein bisschen kompliziert erklärt. ....... Der Grundriss vom Teich ist ca 3x4 m, ich habe an dreiviertel der Stellen rundum  dann ca. 50 cm zur Mitte in, in der nur wenig bis gar kein Wasser ist ( da liegen bis jetzt Kieselsteine am Rand und zur Mitte sieht man die Teichfolie, wo keine Pflanzen sind und an der vierten Stelle beträgt es sogar ca. 1,20 m bis zum eigentlichen Teich, aber das liegt immer ( ca. 10-20 cm) unter Wasser. An dieser großen Stelle hatte ich mir gedacht, ein Aquarium rundum aus Glas voll Wasser und dann auf Steine zu setzten, sodass die Fische quasi aus dem Teich hoch steigen können und man selber einen schönen Blick auf die Fische hat. Hat das schon jemand mal ausprobiert ? Und was soll oder kann ich auf die Ufermatten sähen, darf auch nicht zu hoch werden, weil ich immer ein Netzt über den Teich haben, gegen den __ Fischreiher und den Katzten. Habe letztes Jahr drei Katztenhalsbänder im Netz gefunden.
Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend. 
LG Regina


----------



## Regina S. (28. Jan. 2018)

Noch eine Frage, passt nicht so ganz zu dem Thema, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr den Teich leer gepumpt und den Teich komplett sauber gemacht, ich wusste nicht einmal wieviel Fische im Teich waren, die konnte ich so nach und nach raus fischen und  war sehr überrascht wieviel gaaaaanz kleine silberne Fische drin waren, davon hatte ich mal Bilder reingestellt und es hieß, dass es kleine Goldfische sind. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sie es schaffen sich zu vermehren.  Nun vermute ich mal, das zu viele Fische im Teich sind ( hatte sie zum größten Teil wieder reingelassen)  Was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Jan. 2018)

Also bei den Taschenmatten ist zum Teil schon eine Menge überstand bis die Tasche kommt und Ufermatte habe ich von E-Bay gekauft......http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-gr...hash=item361346e916:m:m1buyeMrniWqtynoFiWuofw
Irgend was aus Spanien war das wohl. Musst schauen, was in welcher Breite für dich die Günstigste ist.....durchschneiden geht auch 
Das waren die Günstigsten. Manche nehmen auch so einen Kunstrasen aus dem Baumarkt. Einen ohne diese Schaumstoffnoppen. Der ist mir aber zu dünn.
Ich habe große Steine auf der Matte. Die sollen mir nicht die Folie beschädigen.

Kleine Fische kann man ggf. mit so einer Reuse für kleines Geld (2,90€) auch bei E-Bay fangen. Mit einer langen Stange in den Teich und in die kleine Tasche etwas Fischfutter.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Klappt bei meinen Goldelrizzen sehr gut.....ich darf nur nicht so lange warten. Die finden auch wieder raus. Ein bis zwei Stunden. Die Nacht über und morgens ist keine mehr in der Reuse.


----------



## Regina S. (29. Jan. 2018)

Aha, danke, und was machst du dann mit den kleinen Fischen?? Ich befürchte, dass ich bald zu viele Fische im Teich haben werde, wenn sie sich weiterhin so gut vermehren.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2018)

Regina S. schrieb:


> und was machst du dann mit den kleinen Fischen??


Verschenken oder meine Goldelrizzen nimmt auch der Zoohandel, vielleicht kennst du auch jemanden mit einem großen Privaten Teich oder Burggraben.


----------



## Regina S. (31. Jan. 2018)

danke schön.


----------



## der_odo (31. Jan. 2018)

oder im Frühjahr EINEN __ Barsch einsetzen. 
Bloß nicht mehrere __ Barsche, sonst vermehren die sich wie Teufel. Ich würde aber keinen Sonnenbarsch nehmen, der frisst auch die ausgewachsenen Fische weg. Musst mal nach Diamantbarsch suchen...


----------

